# I have not peace since I did that.



## FlyingBird

' *İ have not peace since i did this* ' türkçe'de nasıl söylerdiniz?

Bunu yaptığımdan beri hiç rahatım yok.

böyle olabilir mi?


----------



## onereic

Free version:
Bunu yapalı rahat huzur kalmadı. 
Bunu yapalı huzurum kalmadı.


----------



## FlyingBird

onereic said:


> Free version:
> Bunu yapalı rahat huzur kalmadı.
> Bunu yapalı huzurum kalmadı.


Teşekkürler. Benim çevirim doğru mu?


----------



## onereic

Bunu yapalı rahatım kalmadı. Bunu yapalı huzurum kalmadı. 
They sound better. 
But yours is not wrong.


----------



## FlyingBird

onereic said:


> Bunu yapalı rahatım kalmadı. Bunu yapalı huzurum kalmadı.
> They sound better.
> But yours is not wrong.


İ know 'yapmak' mean 'to do' but what 'yap*alı*' mean?


----------



## onereic

Since I have moved to London,
Londra'ya taşındığımdan beri
and better version is;
Londra'ya taşınalı (beri)

So as far as the example is concerned:
Bunu *yaptığımdan beri *rahatım kalmadı
Bunu *yapalı* (beri) rahatım kalmadı
I hope it's ok.


----------



## FlyingBird

onereic said:


> Since I have moved to London,
> Londra'ya taşındığımdan beri
> and better version is;
> Londra'ya taşınalı (beri)
> 
> So as far as the example is concerned:
> Bunu *yaptığımdan beri *rahatım kalmadı
> Bunu *yapalı* (beri) rahatım kalmadı
> I hope it's ok.


How would you translate word 'yapalı' into english literally? 

Yardım ettiğiniz için teşekkürler


----------



## onereic

All I can say is, ıt doesn't have a meaning out of context or sentence. So you cannnot translate it literally. 

*geleli beri *yemek yemedim. 
I haven't eaten anything *since I came*.


Buraya *geleli* kaç dakika oldu? 
How long has it been s*ince you came *here?


----------

